# Picture wanted ce28 wheels on gtr



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I am after pictures of Volks ce28 wheels on a R33 GTR

Thanks Richard:thumbsup:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one of my all time favourite pictures


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone else


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's mine; 295 tyres on 19" CE28N's


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Check my R33 thread out


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

One question matt,
Do you have Problems with the 19 inch rims on the r33.
My Blitz technospeed are somehow scratching somewhere in the front.
Got 275/35 tyres on it, dont know exactly the offset,should be 20.

Thanks


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mel HKS said:


> Here's mine



They look sublime:bowdown1:


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

matt j said:


> Here's mine; 295 tyres on 19" CE28N's


Loving them in black m8. Very nice car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cheers mate.



TeCko said:


> One question matt,
> Do you have Problems with the 19 inch rims on the r33.
> My Blitz technospeed are somehow scratching somewhere in the front.
> Got 275/35 tyres on it, dont know exactly the offset,should be 20.


Only issue I had is that the 295 tyres rub on the front at full lock and just caught the arch return on the rear so decided to trim it back by a couple of mil and it's fine now. 285's fit without issue on the rear.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any of you guys selling them?:chuckle:


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

matt j said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> 
> Only issue I had is that the 295 tyres rub on the front at full lock and just caught the arch return on the rear so decided to trim it back by a couple of mil and it's fine now. 285's fit without issue on the rear.


Dont know whats the issue with my blitz rims...maybe its the offset.
Just dont understand why theyre rubbing so much at the blow off pipe.Rear is no problem just the front.
Maybe i should go with 275/30....:nervous:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

The most used size is 265.. Small tires is less weight.
265 on my gtr, and no rubbing


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The issue is getting the same rolling radius as the stock tyre.
For 19" wheels with a 30 series tyre, the calculated width is 285/295.
At 265 would read under by 1.6% and 285 would be as close to stock as possible.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

nismo.gt500 said:


> The most used size is 265.. Small tires is less weight.
> 265 on my gtr, and no rubbing


Wow :bowdown1: wallpaper material


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

matt j said:


> The issue is getting the same rolling radius as the stock tyre.
> For 19" wheels with a 30 series tyre, the calculated width is 285/295.
> At 265 would read under by 1.6% and 285 would be as close to stock as possible.


Is it a big issue though?

I have 265 35 19", get slight rubbing on full lock.

Do l sit a tad better with my 35 profile?


Cheers noz.


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with 265's on 18 inch rims but not on 19 inch or am i wrong?
What would be the best choice with 275's on 19's?
Dont know what is the Stock size....225/45 17?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*The asphalt jet*

Here you go CE28's 18"x 10.5 +18
Dunlop Direzza's 35/265

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4052/img0623fb.jpg
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4944/img0766jq.jpg
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8995/img0756jz.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3598/img0939a.jpg


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

matt j said:


> The issue is getting the same rolling radius as the stock tyre.
> For 19" wheels with a 30 series tyre, the calculated width is 285/295.
> At 265 would read under by 1.6% and 285 would be as close to stock as possible.


Sorry Matt, but who cares about rolling radius, going 150mph. :thumbsup:
There is only limited sizes available, when going 19" track tyres.
IMO the right size is 265 on 9-1/2 and 295 on 10-1/2 rims.
Your ce's are 10-1/2, arent they matt?


Yes 265/30 are 1,64% smaller
And 265/35 are 2,42% bigger than stock

Stock size is 245/45-17


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol, quite right  but 19s are for street only IMO, I'd use 18s on track and 17s on the strip...


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Some very nice cars in this thread, the CE28 are a really good choice for the R33. Unfortanetely i can`t post pictures from my car at the moment, but i have 19"x9.5 offset 12, tires are 275/30. The front tyres are rubbing too, i think i will have to remove the wheel arch liners.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nothing to do with the price of fish, but for comparison here are RE30s on a BCNR33.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113621-only-if-youve-got-wedge-v-rare-wheels.html#post1074099


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Flo said:


> Some very nice cars in this thread, the CE28 are a really good choice for the R33. Unfortanetely i can`t post pictures from my car at the moment, but i have 19"x9.5 offset 12, tires are 275/30. The front tyres are rubbing too, i think i will have to remove the wheel arch liners.


Then it wont change anything if i'm going for 275/30.
Should get me some 18's ans sell the blitz.


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

The rubbing can be really annoying sometimes, but that wouldn`t be a reason for me to sell them, in my mind they suit the car really well. For track use i will also buy a second set of wheels in 18", i think that `s the best solution.

Tecko, did you already removed or trimmed your wheel arch liners?


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

They are a Little trimmed at the bov pipe but are still on the car.


----------

